# Smoked Prime Rib Help



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, so I have the opportunity to get a nice prime rib from Texas for free soon. The only way I would feel comfortable taking this and not wasting the big bucks on this (and tarnishing my rep) is if I have a sure fire way of doing this properly. I have an extra wide gas smoker and a nice charcoal smoker with an offset fire box. What is your recommended way to prepare and perfectly execute this? I do not have the luxury to do trial and error with this prime rib, need to nail it right the 1st time. I am proficient and consistent with my briskets and Boston butts, no rookie here. I would like to know what temp is best, what chunks would be preferred and any other tips you would like to share. Do you open the smoker and spray it with anything like apple juice/apple cider vinegar? Internal temps? 

I know this is a lot to ask but at the same time I have also posted my techniques for brisket and Atomic Buffalo Turds. I am here to learn and share.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

a good start would be this: temp depends on what you like...rare/MR/Med/MW/W personally, I like mine R so I cook it to about 130 and let stand under Foil for about 15-20 minutes

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/madmaxprimerib.htm


----------



## TPCARP (Nov 15, 2012)

Just smoked one today, first time for prime rib. About three pounds, left over from X-mas last year. I brined it for two days(1/2cup k-salt 1/2cup sugar, couple bay leaves,3or4smashed garlic cloves, black peppercorns, 1/4cup worchestershire, water,) kept in fridge. Took out of brine, rinsed with cold water,pat dry with papper towel, then rubed with Mcormicks rib rub. Used Mastercraft elec smoker 200degs for 9hours with pecan wood chips. It was DELICOUS!!! (internal temp 165)


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I actually like baked better, low and slow same as a smoker. We usually use a peppercorn/salt based rub.


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm with you Slayer. Low and slow in the oven. I would not want to even mess with that cut of meat in my Egg. At least not yet.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I think we want it to be med rare and medium at the most. I guess on what size he is going to get, but as we say in Tay-haas, "Everything is bigger in Texas". I am sure he will come back with a big prime rib. He is also bringing me a couple of TX sized briskets for the new year.


----------

